# Commercial restaurant



## karmalost (Apr 5, 2017)

Hello, I run a metal roofing business in Texas for the past 2 years and it supports my family well. I frequent a restaurant and the owner asked me if I could help them with a few leaks in their roof. Well like I said I do metal roofs and all these building are old and have a white sealant, so I need some help. I was looking at a Liquid EPDM Rubber sealant to do their whole roof with. We had already degreased and cleaned the roof off, my guys are pressure washing it right now.. So my question is will these sealant work and is there anything else, prep wise, that I need to do before applying the sealant.. Thanks Guys


----------



## FlatRoofExpert (Jan 24, 2017)

*leak repair*

We do a lot of flat roof repair. I'd like to know what the substrate is as different substrates call for different materials.

If the past coatings are not compatible with the substrate it won't do much good to coat over as when the old coating fails the top coating fails.

Do you know what the last coating was? If it is a latex or acrylic base it is a problem as those degrade under water.

good luck, let me know how it turns out

there is a good profit margin in flat roof repair and cultivates future roofing clients. We do "no invoice until the leak is fixed and warranty our patches for the life of the roof.


----------

